# Chase Home Theater Update



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all - It's been a long summer - and almost three months since an update at Home Theater Shack. Here is the news:

First - with the demise of Elemental Designs - perhaps we should discuss how we do things at Chase Home Theater. All of our inventory is paid for as it arrives. We carry no debt at all. We do not accept "pre-pays" under any conditions - we don't accept payment until we have a tracking number for your shipment. 

Second - We currently have 120 SHO-10's, 45 SS-18.2, 48 VS-18.1 and 55 SS-18.1's in stock. 

Third - We are adding two new products to our lineup - A smaller monitor done in an MTM design using dual 5.25 inch glass fiber woofers and a high output dome tweeter. This speaker will sell for $159 each. We have 300 being made now, and they are scheduled to arrive in early November. 

In addition to that, we are adding a very beefy power amp to our lineup. This amp will power up to two SS-18.2's and up to 4 VS-18.1's.

Josh Ricci just finished testing a single VS-18.1 with a pro amp, and it delivered over 111 dB at 20 Hz outdoors at TWO meters.

A quad pack of VS-18.1's and this new amp will deliver about 124 dB outdoors at two meters/20 Hz and sell for $3400 plus truck shipping.

I will be much more active in the near future - I have been so busy with our own forum, new products and other business interests that time got away from me.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Here are some links to our current developments:

The $159 M1 monitor is touring America - here is a thread in which the guys who are involved are posting their thoughts:

https://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5262

Here is where you can get the latest info on the VS-18.1 and our new power amp (the M-600):

https://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5329

Here are the basics on the SS (sealed series) of subwoofers:

https://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5330


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Crazy busy Craig!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Dale - yes, it has been. 

We just ordered 50 of the MQ-600 amps. It is rated at 600 Watt into 8 ohms, 900 watts into 4 ohms and 1100 watts into 2 ohms. It is a two channel amp, and the specs are for each channel.

I have been testing it, and the test unit is now touring America with several of our forum members. Look for more updates on it as well. 

The power ratings on this amp are quite conservative, too. It is a 43 pound beast, and a great value at $600 with one of our subwoofers.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Does the the M-600 amplifier have a hi pass filter?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike - Yes, but it is not currently suitable for subwoofer use. It is set at 130 Hz, for use with pro audio speakers. 

We are also working with Mini DSP - we will have a box optimized for the VS-18.1 and SS-18.2, if things work the way we intend. This little device can do a lot. 

Tell me your thoughts about this amp with a high pass - are you thinking about a vented sub with it?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I noticed the VS-18.1 was vented, a Mini DSP will definitely do the job for the M-600.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That sounds like an awesome new quad setup Craig... and with the new amp and miniDSP, it should really be nice. We just signed miniDSP as a sponsor, so this is exciting news indeed. 

Who makes the MQ-600 amp?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The MQ-600 is made by Suntron Electronics in China. We are also talking to the Mini-DSP people about plate amps for our subwoofers.

Another project in our plans is a small tower speaker that can deliver 120 dB of clean SPL from 60 Hz and up with a 200 watt amp - we have the drivers in stock, and should have the prototype in a week. 

Estimated price is $650 each. The size will be appx. 42x14x12 inches.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... wonder how they would compare to the MartinLogan Prodigy. onder:


----------



## D.T.MIKE (Feb 14, 2010)

I am the first of the "testers" thanks Craig! Have had this amp for a week putting it through its paces comparing it to the Dayton SA1000 and my new Crown XLS-2500. My single 18.2 has never sounded and felt this powerful with the Dayton until I got the Crown and the MQ and that is an understatement! The MQ-600 never even got warm to the touch after hours of running it. It has dual quit running fans that at a distance of five feet cannot be heard in my living room environment. It matched my Crown which I am running in bridged 4ohm load with the MQ in stereo mode, that says allot about its capabilities to me. Can you say dual 18.2 subs with independent EQ. :hsd: 
MQ-600 amp is going out to next tester today and I am sure his thoughts on it will echo mine. :T
Here is a sub only sweep of the Crown XLS-2500 (red) and the MQ-600 (gold) crossed in at 120hz no EQ applied.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike P. asked a question about the inclusion of a high pass filter in the MQ-600, and the response was the idea of using the Mini-DSP as both an EQ unit and as a high pass filter.

This type of package with a pair or quad pack of VS-18.1's will be a tremendous value. In terms of subwoofer performance, if a person was to pick a single bandwidth that was the most important in a high output, "no holds barred" package, I would go with the 16-63 Hz average.

This bandwidth is the true "wheel house" in which a subwoofer needs to excel. Below 16 Hz bass "can" be a good thing, but it, in reality adds little to the experience.

Even 16 Hz bass is something one feels rather than hears.

*SO - let's look at some current packages that we have with our VS-18.1, based on the testing done by Josh Ricci. Please also keep in mind that the VS-18.1 pair is the package Dale tested on Home Theater Shack. 

We have two ways to purchase a VS-18.1 - either as a passive unit, and you supply the amp (we will have the MQ-600's in the near future), or with our new "SUB1" amplifier.

The SUB1 is a BASH amp capable of delivering about 600 watts RMS and 1500 watts peak into a single VS-18.1 or 1000 watts RMS and 2500 watts peak into duals. It has no fan, comes with an ideal high pass filter built in, had phase control, and allows us to sell a subwoofer package that we think is unmatched in quality bass performance and output for the money. 

Let's look at the data that we can assemble from the tests Josh did using the SUB1 amp. Josh tested a single VS-18.1. A SUB1 can run duals, but we won't get the normal 6 dB gain, as the amp does not "double down" into twins - we get 5 dB more output from twins. 

Josh also tested the unit with a sufficient pro audio amp, and the MQ-600 will drive a quad pack of VS-18.1's to their limits. 

With that in mind, here are the output levels at 16-63 Hz average that one will find with 5 different VS-18.1 packages:

1. Single VS-18.1 and SUB1 amp ($1095 plus $150 flat rate shipping): 112.8 dB

2. Dual VS-18.1's and SUB1 amp ($1795 plus $200 flat rate shipping): 117.7 dB

3. Dual VS-18.1's, MQ-600 amp and Mini-DSP ($2095 plus $200 flat rate shipping): 121 dB

4. Quad VS-18.1's and and dual SUB1 amps ($3495 plus $250 flat rate shipping):123.7 dB

5. Quad VS-18.1's, MQ-600 amp and Mini-DSP ($3395 plus $250 flat rate shipping): 127 dB *

The VS-18.1's as passive unit sell for $700 each plus shipping. If you have questions about a specific amp which you want to use, please call me at 800-664-9495. 

As we can see from the results, the pro-amp options will offer about 3 dB more output than will the SUB1 packages. 

One might wonder why the SUB1 packages are in the lineup. The reasons are as follows:

A. The SUB1 is a great amp for the guy who does not want to spend a lot of time tinkering with settings. Take one of our subs, and put a Denon, Marantz or other Audyssey Multi EQ, Multi EQ XT, or Multi EQ XT-32 processor with it, and you will typically have a flat in room response curve to about 15 Hz. 

The SUB1's filter will make sure you don't bottom the driver. 


B. The SUB1 comes with a 5 year warranty vs. 1 year with most pro amps.

C. The SUB1 has no fan. 

*Our goal is to make the VS-18.1 packages into "something for everyone". We hope this makes sense - but please feel free to ask questions. *


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys - a couple of requests came in for pics of the SUB1 amp ... here is a pic of the front and a diagram of the front and back.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's a classy looking amp Craig. Nice to see a sub amp that isn't sliver with bright blue LED lights.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike - Thanks for the kind words and for posting the pic !


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

A peek at the upcoming Chase Home Theater M1. Look for a system special of five M1's and a subwoofer as a 5.1 package deal.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the update Craig, I look forward to seeing the towers you come up with.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Craig,

Any chance you have rescheduled a date for the GTG you had originally planned for April? :bigsmile: Even though I now have my speakers, I would still love to get out to see (hear!) the CHT stuff in action. 

Joe


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

We would love to do a GTG in January - of course, this puts us at the mercy of the weather. Once we get the prototypes of the towers built, maybe we can even sneak one in during November. 

Right now, I cannot give a firm date. :innocent:


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Those VS-1 packages look to be killer deals. Nice to hear CHT is on solid financial ground as well


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> We would love to do a GTG in January - of course, this puts us at the mercy of the weather.​


​
Weather won't be an issue for the die hards! :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Since Craig mentioned ED I will say that I did deal with ED and their CS was horrible. I own CHT products and I am very happy with them. I recentley had a question and Craig got back to me the next day with an answer so I can say that Craig and the rest of the people at CHT are very helpfull. :clap:


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I haven't dealt with ED but I did buy a pair of MFW 15. I got lucky and got replacement amps before they ran out. It makes me sad to see audio companies struggle.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys - we have ordered (and pre-paid) for 50 of the MQ-600 amps. The second tester has the MQ-600 in his possession, and he has already discovered that this amp could benefit with a 20 amp dedicated circuit.

Personally, I cannot wait to get one back in my system. :foottap:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It looks like you have gotten through the teething pains of getting your audio company up and running.
Well done.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, Chas. These first few years have been educational. lddude:


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

craigsub said:


> The second tester has the MQ-600 in his possession, and he has already discovered that this amp could benefit with a 20 amp dedicated circuit.


I'm glad I wired my new mancave with 4 dedicated circuits in that case! Can't wait to get my hands on that beast at some point.


----------



## D.T.MIKE (Feb 14, 2010)

dguarnaccia said:


> I'm glad I wired my new mancave with 4 dedicated circuits in that case! Can't wait to get my hands on that beast at some point.


You will definitely like the MQ-600 amp Dguarnaccia. When I had this amp and tested it with a single 18.2 it easily outperformed the Dayton in both extension and amplitude capability with no signs of clipping even at insane levels using the most demanding ULF LFE scenes available. :T Looking fwd to your impressions!


----------



## lanayapiper (Oct 6, 2012)

craigsub said:


> The MQ-600 is made by Suntron Electronics in China. We are also talking to the Mini-DSP people about plate amps for our subwoofers.
> 
> Another project in our plans is a small tower speaker that can deliver 120 dB of clean SPL from 60 Hz and up with a 200 watt amp - we have the drivers in stock, and should have the prototype in a week.
> 
> Estimated price is $650 each. The size will be appx. 42x14x12 inches.


I think this is a bit expensive for $650 each. $500-550 will be more reasonable for its specifications. I hope you don't get me wrong :innocent:.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

lanayapiper said:


> I think this is a bit expensive for $650 each. $500-550 will be more reasonable for its specifications. I hope you don't get me wrong :innocent:.


What are you comparing it to? Judging price just based upon the limited info available seems sketchy? There are lots of fine speakers that don't meet that spec that are far more expensive that people don't feel are overpriced.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

lanayapiper said:


> I think this is a bit expensive for $650 each. $500-550 will be more reasonable for its specifications. I hope you don't get me wrong :innocent:.


That is the beauty of the free enterprise system. Should you elect to, you could design and build this speaker and sell it for $550. If you do, I will be happy to be your customer. :sn:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Craig, the MQ-600 sound like a great value. What is the ETA?


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Impressive, I'll be spending the afternoon day dreaming.

If I may ask...what did happen to ED? I live in Iowa, and just one day the website was off.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey Craig, the MQ-600 sound like a great value. What is the ETA?


Dale - I just saw this - last week was pretty hectic. 50 amps are built, now we are waiting on shipping notice. My best answer is ASAP. :T


----------

